# Craftsman $536.881851 stopped throwing snow--



## ron46 (Oct 17, 2010)

95% through my driveway it just stopped .
With one hand looked to see if the if the augers were turning ---nope .
I shut the engine off and the RH auger spins freely--the Lh does not move .
Is this a belt problem ?
Fixed income so I gotta try and fix it myself --Help 

Ron


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*If you have it read your owner's manual.*
Sounds like you broke a shear pin in the free side. To replace it disconnect plug wire, pull your rope while holding down the auger engagement lever and pull the starter rope so you can easily get to the broken pin with a punch and a hammer. It'll be lined up with the other pin on the opposite side. You may have difficulty seeing the difference between the shaft itself and the broken pin. Drive the broken pin out and replace with *the correct pin for your blower.*. Do not put a bolt in there unless you really want to destroy your blower. If you need further help just post. Hope this helps. To find the correct shear pin take your model number to sears with you. Wouldn't hurt to take the serial number as well. Remember to attach the plug wire before trying to start it.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

ron46 said:


> 95% through my driveway it just stopped .
> With one hand looked to see if the if the augers were turning ---nope .
> I shut the engine off and the RH auger spins freely--the Lh does not move .
> Is this a belt problem ?
> ...


 You will be glad to hear your have a shear pin-bolt that broke as you must have hit something. Look at your Lh for lining the right hand to remove with a punch the bolt or pin. Those sell for $2.00 to $5.00 and buy a few spare as it can happen again. Good Luck


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

As I reread your post you said with engine running and the auger was pressed and nothing was turning?
Mica and I maybe in error but slightly as your Rh auger shear bolt is broken but you should make sure that when engine on and auger handle pressed fully the left auger turns. Report back with your finding.


----------



## ron46 (Oct 17, 2010)

Normex and micah ,
Thank you both for the potentially good news .
I live in NE pa. and we got smacked a bit with 12"--getting dark now and with just a shed for storage I will look at it tomm.
Again Thanks !!
Ron


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I will add in addition to the model / serial number it might help to take the other side bolt with you to match things up. Home Depot and Lowers will have them as well as Sears. Any good local lawn more place or hardware store should be able to help too. Look carefully as they can come in different lengths and widths as well as slots in them. The fastener type doesn't really matter. Some use clips and some use nuts.

I looked at your manual and it looks like yours are the complicated kind. Part number 9524 and they have a bolt, a sleeve and a nut.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/Cra...el-536881851/0247/1507200/P0803226/00006.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-SHEAR-PIN...sman-9524MA-Snow-Thrower-Blower-/250922877995


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Normex said:


> As I reread your post you said with engine running and the auger was pressed and nothing was turning?
> Mica and I maybe in error but slightly as your Rh auger shear bolt is broken but you should make sure that when engine on and auger handle pressed fully the left auger turns. Report back with your finding.


We can only hope, Norm. I didn't quite catch the part about "auger pressed". Wasn't sure what Ron meant.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> We can only hope, Norm. I didn't quite catch the part about "auger pressed". Wasn't sure what Ron meant.


 Same here but wishing he'll post back with good news.


----------



## ron46 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi again ,
Just want to say thanks aagin--you guys are great !
It definitely was the shear pin--I looked this morning and one auger was turning as I engaged by holding " auger was pressed "the handle sorry for the confusion .
I ordered from sears 2 what they call sear pin kits and it is on the way .
Tomm. I go for a little surgery --the weather in my neck of the woods dos not have anything signifacant in the next week--so I'm hoping for being lucky all the way around .
Once more Profuse Thank You's !!

Ron


----------

